# Schwinn / Huret Speedometer Drive Cable Questions and I.D.



## Bike Recyclery (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi!  Can anyone tell me the significance of these cables I have being black outer housing, as well as having a rubber hood that covers one end?  Most I'm seeing on the internet are grey, and do not have the hood,

Also, could you identify which bikes / sizes these lengths of cables might go to?  I have the inner/outer sets in 19", 14", and 10", as well as a lone inner cable in 27"

Thank you!


----------

